# Revolving/Light-Tight Door



## clel miller (Sep 22, 2015)

If it is the only door to the DR, can you get big items in and out of the room.?
For example, you want to bring in a refrigerator, couch, or a big cabinet.....can the revolving door be easily removed to make a big hole.?
Thank You


----------



## Wizard1500 (Sep 23, 2015)

Removing would be the only option for what you ask....and yes, it is a real pain.....


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 23, 2015)

I gotta ask.....why would you install a revolving darkroom door in the only entrance  to your dining room?  I would think it makes it rather inconvenient  at meal time, not to mention when you entertain dinner guests.


----------



## clel miller (Sep 23, 2015)

480sparky said:


> I gotta ask.....why would you install a revolving darkroom door in the only entrance  to your dining room?  I would think it makes it rather inconvenient  at meal time, not to mention when you entertain dinner guests.


What a stupid question.
You obviously do not get out much. A darkroom door is all the rage in the Better, Manhattan, Bourgeois Restaurants.
I felt that incorporating one in my Dining Room would be very classy. 

Thanks for the info Wizard. I will have to keep that in mind.


----------



## waday (Sep 23, 2015)

clel miller said:


> A darkroom door is all the rage in the Better, Manhattan, Bourgeois Restaurants


Since you're talking Manhattan standards, by the time you install it, it'll probably be out-of-style.


----------



## medic2230 (Sep 23, 2015)

480sparky said:


> I gotta ask.....why would you install a revolving darkroom door in the only entrance  to your dining room?  I would think it makes it rather inconvenient  at meal time, not to mention when you entertain dinner guests.



That would make it a private dining room. Duh!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 23, 2015)

clel miller said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > I gotta ask.....why would you install a revolving darkroom door in the only entrance  to your dining room?  I would think it makes it rather inconvenient  at meal time, not to mention when you entertain dinner guests.
> ...


Wow. I guess you'd rather insult others instead of answering a question or too.  I guess you don't really want any help.  But do keep us abreast of your attempts to put your couch  and refrigerator in your dining room.


----------



## Dave442 (Sep 23, 2015)

Popular Mechanics Nov 1926 issue has an article on how to build one of these for your darkroom. They say to use two wagon wheels, one at the top and one at the bottom. Their example only has 20" width for entrance and exit and with the partitions there is no way to move a large object through. 

If the light-tight door is of this design then it can be removed and reinstalled with a bit of carpentry work.

Another option is to make a temporary opening in another wall or use a window if there is one.


----------



## clel miller (Sep 24, 2015)

Yeah.....I am thinking along those ^^^^^^lines.
I may need to incorporate a second, "normal" door that can be used if needed.  This will take some planning.
Thanks


----------

